# south suburbs



## LeslieM (May 18, 2008)

we are moving to the Athens area and have narrowed our search to the south suburbs. one place we really liked was in Varkiza and we are wondering if many expats live down there and what it's like. it seemed far away but lovely. trade offs? any info is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Costas_GB_and_GR (Oct 24, 2008)

Hi Leslie,

I love Varkiza, in particular I love driving from varkiza to Sounio..what a magic route? Have you even done it under moonlight on a motorbike on on an open top car?

I grew up in Greece and lived there for 21 year prior to moving to the UK. I love Varkiza too, although it has been expanded up the hill and there was a landslide / mudslide in the past few years...so check before you buy..


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Costas_GB_and_GR said:


> Hi Leslie,
> 
> I love Varkiza, in particular I love driving from varkiza to Sounio..what a magic route? Have you even done it under moonlight on a motorbike on on an open top car?
> 
> I grew up in Greece and lived there for 21 year prior to moving to the UK. I love Varkiza too, although it has been expanded up the hill and there was a landslide / mudslide in the past few years...so check before you buy..


Costas, this is the third old thread you have opened up tonight. Could you kindly look at the dates before you post, as the other two were 11 months old and well dead!


----------



## Costas_GB_and_GR (Oct 24, 2008)

Whoppsss!!! I will check next time!


----------

